# [EVDL] EV Power BMS MCU Controller: Halfway-off state?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Rob Trahms wrote:
> 
> > Just to add to the confusion, sometimes on significant current draws (let's
> > say, extreme acceleration - flooring it), one LED might go out (I think the
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Willie -
I had the same thought - if both LEDs are off (and audible alarm) occurs
when the low voltage condition happens for more than 10 seconds, perhaps one
LED off (and no audible alarm) occurs when the low voltage condition happens
for less than 10 seconds. And in either case, I have to hit the reset
button before charging again.

I'll do more research and possibly email the folks at EV power.

Thanks for the input!

Rob

-----
Electro, the Cabby-EV
http://chaosmgmt.blogspot.com 
http://www.evalbum.com/1426 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EV-Power-BMS-MCU-Controller-Halfway-off-state-tp3864405p3866254.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

